# Estimated value - R33 GTR Series 3



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi lads,

Another car has come up and I'm considering selling my R33 GTR and TT Supra. As some of you may have seen, my R33 GTR is undergoing an extensive full window out respray which includes all brand new sills being replaced along with strut tops and any other bit of rust being addressed to. 

Heres the thread.









1998 R33 GTR Series 3


I taught I would start up a thread over the recent work being doing to my car at Jamie Lawlor Crash Repairs in Clonmel, Ireland. I've had the car for over 11 years and have put over 100k kms on it along with numerous track days etc. The car looked great but over years the usual R33 problems...




www.gtr.co.uk





I'm hoping to have the car back next month and it will be like new.

Some details on the car,
I bought the car from Ken Lawfords Nissan back in 2009. I'm 34 now and remember seeing the car when I was 18 and in my final year of school. I've spent a small fortune on it since I've had it and only ever put quality parts on it.

In 2010, i had a full engine rebuild doing by TDP.ie and the spec is as follows;

179k kms
490bhp @1.2bar
Wossner pistons
Cosworth headgasket
Port and polished headwork
Tomei adjust cam gears
1000cc injectors
R34 N1 turbos with new steel cores from owens developements.
HKS oil cooler kit
Mishimoto radiator
Exedy stage 2 clutch
Mine's equal length front pipes
Decat (and stock cat available)
Trust titanium catback
Nistune ECU
New discs and pads replaced last year
BC coilovers
Nismo tension rods
Mine's Main Cluster
Mine's 3 din gauges
Enkei RPF1's 18x10.5(like new) 265/35/18 falken azensis (approx 5mm left) 

I'm technically the first private owner since new as it was owned by the Nissan garage before me and they bought it from another Nissan dealer in japan.

Bad points being that its technically a grade R having the rear quarter repaired before I owned it. I've obviously had that all redone as can be seen in my thread.

When i changed the clocks to the Mine's ones the mileage reads different but I had it recorded before i did this.

Some pics
















































If its not financially worth my while selling then i'll just hold onto it. I'm sure theres bit of spec im forgetting but I'd just like to see what money I'd get between selling the two cars.

Thanks


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Anyone have any feedback?


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm looking for a TT6 if you care to PM me details


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

I.am.Sully said:


> I'm looking for a TT6 if you care to PM me details


Ah thats a pity, its a 5 speed im afraid.


----------



## Lordderak (Oct 9, 2016)

I was trying to sell mine in Ireland, which is a waste of time. When i am finished the few jobs i have left to do i will be looking at exporting to America where they are making between 50/70k USD for bang average conditions ones, ill be hoping to more for mine. It is not that expensive to ship them and you just gotta find the right garage or auction house to take it off you. From my research some will buy the car outright and others will sell for you for a commission.


----------



## Lordderak (Oct 9, 2016)

GTS20s said:


> Ah thats a pity, its a 5 speed im afraid.


thats a lovely supra


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Lordderak said:


> I was trying to sell mine in Ireland, which is a waste of time. When i am finished the few jobs i have left to do i will be looking at exporting to America where they are making between 50/70k USD for bang average conditions ones, ill be hoping to more for mine. It is not that expensive to ship them and you just gotta find the right garage or auction house to take it off you. From my research some will buy the car outright and others will sell for you for a commission.


I was thinking the same. As you know yourself with ireland, if I decided to advertise it there id get plenty of "would you take p/x of a mint altezza" lol. I don't know how that would work with mine being a 1998. It has a few years left before i can be imported.


----------



## Lordderak (Oct 9, 2016)

GTS20s said:


> I was thinking the same. As you know yourself with ireland, if I decided to advertise it there id get plenty of "would you take p/x of a mint altezza" lol. I don't know how that would work with mine being a 1998. It has a few years left before i can be imported.











Vistec R Imports JDM Importation Services United States


Vistec R Imports is a company for Importation service of JDM vehicles from Japan and around the world into USA.




www.vistec-r-imports.com





these guys are always on the hunt for cars, i have seen them sell rusty, banged up r33's for 45/50k USD, and they sell fast. The R33 is liked in America.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

R33 GTRs seem to be going for between £25-35K at the moment dependent on spec and condition - a slight disadvantage you have is the relatively high mileage I'd say. So maybe around £30K at a guess - in the UK.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Don't sell it or give it away, these prices will only go one way - UP 

The US market is opening up and they will be worth a lot more in a year or 2 - I mean who would have ever thought that a 34 would be over a £100k


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah thats true, I can see them going up but I can't see them getting anywere near the price of R34 GTRs. I want to get into an R35 but brexit has kind of messed it all up with vat and customs being charged as its making it very expensive. An R35 thats £30k in mainland UK will cost between €60k-€70k to have registered and all on irish plates. Plus if i sold my car to the uk, theres a chance that the buyer could be hit with UK taxes for bringing it in although mainland europe buyers would be ok.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Well TBH who would have thought that 34's would be over a £100k ? The more that are sold or crashed the more people (Americans) will want the 33's


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Steve said:


> Don't sell it or give it away, these prices will only go one way - UP
> 
> The US market is opening up and they will be worth a lot more in a year or 2 - I mean who would have ever thought that a 34 would be over a £100k


I'm worried about petrol cars ban coming to eu in 2030-2035. What will it do to the gtr prices? Fuel will go up in price and these cars might get very cheap. It's a likely possibility but still.


----------



## Lordderak (Oct 9, 2016)

Tinoush said:


> I'm worried about petrol cars ban coming to eu in 2030-2035. What will it do to the gtr prices? Fuel will go up in price and these cars might get very cheap. It's a likely possibility but still.



I think that this is a very real concern, only new petrol/diesel will be banned but they will make it increasingly more difficult for people with older cars to keep them on the road.
Governments would have a number of weapons to use to try and do this.
Increase fuel prices
Increase insurance on fossil fuel cars#
Invent some new taxation system to penalise drivers of these cars 
Ban them from cities and towns and congested areas 
Confine driving them to racetracks etc on specific days only
Increase testing frequency, make it more rigorous, again making it too costly to keep them on the road.

Just my concerns for the future


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Lordderak said:


> I think that this is a very real concern, only new petrol/diesel will be banned but they will make it increasingly more difficult for people with older cars to keep them on the road.
> Governments would have a number of weapons to use to try and do this.
> Increase fuel prices
> Increase insurance on fossil fuel cars#
> ...


basically bullying the poor who can't afford a electric car yet. I hope we can at least enjoy our cars for the next 20 years. before shit hits the fan. But what will happen to people who bought a petrol car in 2029? the cant drive it till 2035? anyway i kinda highjacked your post. Sorry. It just worries me. I bought my r35 7 month ago. Then this happened. I live in Netherlands and they haven't said anything yet but im sure we will follow soon.


----------

